# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ادخلوا وانتوا بتعرفوا السالفه....

## بنوته كيوته

عجبتني الفكره وحبيت انقلها لكم..

اهلين ياحلوين ..عسى بس مصحصحين في الاجازه ...انا متاكده انه العكس ...
المهم ..انا عندي حركه للقسم اتمنى تكون جديده ومهي مكرره ..
الفكره هي عباره اني بدرج صوره معينه ونطلب تعليقاتكم عليها ونكتشف عن طريقها مين فيكم خفيف دم اكثر ...
وصاحب التعليق الاحلى{الاخف دم} يحط لنا صوره..
كيف؟؟
عاد اني بعدين اقول لكم...
انتو اذا عجبتكم السالفه ...عطوني خبر ادرج الصوره ..
تعطوني خبر ...بالردود طبعا...
مفهوم حبايبي....
اتمنى منكم التفاعل..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

يالله بسرعه حطي اول صورة والا بسبقش

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ليش بس هيك؟؟؟
زعلتوني مافي ردود ولافي تفاعل...
بس ماعليه بحط الصوره وانشاء يكون في تفاعل...





بانتظاركم احبتي...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

((العن ابو الحب))

هذا تعليقي 
ننتظر بقية التعاليق

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

((  يبغا يكحلها عماها   )) 

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يضرب الحب شو بيذل
أدري بايخه :toung:

----------


## آهات حنونه

ياويلي ويش هل فشله الي صارت الي ...البنت طارت ومعاها الورده  بعد

يسلمو كثير الفكره حلوه

تحياتي لك وانشاء الله نلاقي تفاعل حلو

----------


## بنوته كيوته

مشكورين حبايبي على المرور والتعليقات الحلوه...
بحط صوره ثانيه ونشوف التعليقات..
انشاء الله هالمره يكون تفاعل اكثر...

----------


## بنوته كيوته

صراحة صراحة ماتشجعوا الواحد
يحط شي...
عن جد..
حتى لو ماعجبتكم الفكره..
على الاقل جاملوا وردوا..
لكن اني الغلطانه>>>الاخت زعلانه بقوووه :sad2:

----------


## هدوء الغرام

(شوفوني هاذي اني على حقيقتي )
مشكورة على الفكرة الجميلة

----------


## بنوته كيوته

تسلمي حبيبتي...
مشكووره على المرور والتعليق الرائع...

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_أنا ما عندي حس الفكاهة ما أعتقد تعليقي بكون حلو
تسلمي على الفكرة الحلوة
تحياتي...
_

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## بنوته كيوته

مشكووين اخواني على المرور..
لكن وين التعليقات. :rolleyes: ؟؟؟..

----------


## علي pt

موضوع جميل ..

وباحاول احط تعليق على الصورة الأخيرة ..

الجمال لايدوم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعين ماليه ياعين ماليه ..هذه سبب علتي كشه وشنوصيه 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  





ايه والله 
الزين زين لو قاعد من النوم والاش لاش لو غسل عيونه...


خخخخخ 



يسلموا مليون على الموضوع الخطيرون 
استمري بالعطاء ..ليتم الاستهبال :weird:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ويلي ويلي يمـــــه يهبل هالولد احبك موووووووت

وش اسوي بعمري من اشوفه كل شي فيني يتغير 

يسلموووو فكره حلوه 

ما ننحرم من جديدك

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتوني مت من الضحك...

تعليقات روعه لاشخاص اروع...
تسلمو حبايبي على التعليقات الحلوه..
بردتو قلبي لان مافي تفاعل بالموضوع..
الله يبرد قلبكم دنيا وآخره..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

انشاء الله التفاعل هالمره اكثر بعد...
حتى اللي مايعرف يعلق يحاول..
وهذي الصوره الجديده..






انتظر تعليقاتكم الحلوه..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

وين التعليقات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا ماعجبتكم الفكره...
خلاص احذفوها :sad2: ...

----------


## روح الحزن

هذا تعليقي لصورة الأخيرة((شو هاذي ماسكتها كهرب والا متخرعة))

----------


## خادمة الزهره

ترى انا احب هدا المستشفى تدرو ليش لان يحط للماجانين العاب عاد انا قمت سويت نفسي متكسرة ومجنونه

ان شاء الله يعجبكم تعليقي 

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ههههههههههه..
ضحكتوني من جد..
تعليقاتكم حلوه ومروركم احلى..
اتمنى تكونو متواصلين معاي على طول..


تقبلوا تحياتي..

----------


## فجر الليالي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الظاهر ان لما توصل لها الكوووره تغني ... ياهلا بقدوم خلي يوم جاني في محلي 

من جدد كببرت وخرفت هالعجييز  ويلومون البنات ااذا استهبلوا واستخففوا  وهم صغاار << عافاني الله 

صااروا الشياب اززيد منا والعياذ بالله 

بس مدري ليه احسس انها تتخيل انها تسووي طابق بيض

تحيااتي 

فج ـــــــــــوره

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

انا بصراحة جلست اتابع الكورة كم هدف بيسجل ونسيت السالفة
الصورررررررة الاولى اول ماشفتها قلت
يضرب الحب شو بيشدخ..
اما صورة الموناكيشه ماعندي لها تعليق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

----------


## بنوته كيوته

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> الظاهر ان لما توصل لها الكوووره تغني ... ياهلا بقدوم خلي يوم جاني في محلي 
> 
> من جدد كببرت وخرفت هالعجييز  ويلومون البنات ااذا استهبلوا واستخففوا  وهم صغاار << عافاني الله 
> 
> صااروا الشياب اززيد منا والعياذ بالله 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههاااي..
ضحكتيني تعليقك يجنن مررره..
تسلمي ماننعدم من مرورك وتعليقات الحلوه..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

> انا بصراحة جلست اتابع الكورة كم هدف بيسجل ونسيت السالفة
> الصورررررررة الاولى اول ماشفتها قلت
> يضرب الحب شو بيشدخ..
> اما صورة الموناكيشه ماعندي لها تعليق
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ



ههههههههههههه...
ضحكتيني تعليقك حلو..
ربي يخليك وماننعدم من تعليقاتك الحلوه..


انشاء الله تكونون معاي علطول..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

وهذي الصوره الجديده..



انشاء الله نشوف تعليقات حلوه..

انتظركم ..

----------


## فجر الليالي

مـــــــــــــــــاشاء الله على هاليباني 

حتى في الشقااووووووه شططار 

بس اتووقع ان واحد من ربعه يحركه بريمووت  لان اليابانيين ما بقى الا يصنعون اروواح استغفر الله  تفوو تفو ماشاء الله عليهم 

محييله ولا جرح صابه   هع هع هع

----------


## فجر الليالي

*بنووووته كـــــــــــــيوته* 



*وين الصصور* 

*عجبتني اللعبه مررا* 

*<<طــــــــال الانتضار*

----------


## قاهرية والنعم

متدرب عدل الاخ

----------

